# html object tag, standby attribute.



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

I have the following in my html code:

Although the mp4 takes a while to load the Dutch "Please wait" message does not appear.
Is there something wrong with the syntax?
I've tested it in Firefox and Chrome.
Thanks for your help.
Andynic


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I rather think that this is one of those rare occasions when certain browsers choose not to support an aspect of html. I have made inquiries on the Google Chrome Forum on your behalf and will let you know of any responses...


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Andynic,

A little research into the matter shows that the standby attribute has poor support (http://reference.sitepoint.com/html/object/standby) and inconsistent behavior.

"Poor support is provided for this attribute. Its probably better to use a JavaScript technique to create a custom content-is-loading message in the style of your web page or site, which can subsequently be replaced or removed once the objects content has loaded."


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi JiminSA and php guy,

Thanks for your replies.

JiminSA, I'm interested to hear what you find out from the Google Chrome forum.

Php guy, using a javascript sounds like a good idea, but I have no idea how to get that to work just in the object tag (i.e. in the embedded portion of the webpage). The rest of the page loads "instantaneously". I think I know how to do what is suggested using a javascript function called via the onload attribute of the body tag, but I don't know how to do this callling it from the object tag. Can you provide some code to show me how to call such a function from the object tag, or point me in the right direction? I've checked the link you provided but don't find any further information there.

Thanks again,
Andynic.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

andynic - I have not had any response from the Chrome forum as yet (they are obviously not as conscientious as techguys) ... but if you would like to keep an eye on it here is a link...
https://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!searchin/chrome/JiminZA/chrome/7tYJ6HAMOw8/DFnaY9Le4pYJ
As php guy intimated and I guessed at - it would seem that the "standby" option is ignored - sorry mate!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I have posted the same question in the Chrome Webmaster Forum - perhaps we will get a response?

http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!category-topic/webmasters/chit-chat/hSn1TJF4qNo


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

The Webmaster Forum produced a response of sorts...


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi JiminSA,
Thanks for the time and effort that you put into this. Guess we will just have to live with it until web browser developers decide to conform to W3 standards which lists the "standby" attribute: http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_object.asp
Andynic.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yup!


----------

